# This stuff must realy be good.



## catfish (Dec 17, 2016)

$500.00 a bottle....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Slime-10011...073003?hash=item1a2207992b:g:89EAAOSw5cNYVVrJ


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 17, 2016)

WOW! that's just crazy especially since you can buy the same product from another vendor for $6.99


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 17, 2016)

Now that's just funny!


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 17, 2016)

not that good.


----------



## bairdco (Dec 17, 2016)

I hate that crap, no matter what the price. it clogs up your valve stems so you can't air up the tire, and if you have a blow-out, it covers your bike in goo.


----------



## catfish (Dec 17, 2016)

bairdco said:


> I hate that crap, no matter what the price. it clogs up your valve stems so you can't air up the tire, and if you have a blow-out, it covers your bike in goo.




Good to know!


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 18, 2016)

It's the latest hit in all the major NYC dance clubs...
sort of the new 'bath salts'....
they sell it in tire tube caps, one cap will last you all night.
Forget about E and the rest......


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 19, 2016)

I have never had a problem with it clogging the valve stems.  It works well trail riding in New Mexico with the cactus spines.


----------



## bairdco (Dec 19, 2016)

I've never put it in a tube myself, only found out later with old bikes I bought. Maybe if it's in there a long time or isn't ridden much it hardens in the stems.

But I did have a perfectly good used bike I bought with low tires, tried to fill them up, and they were glued shut.

Tried hot water, then carb cleaner, tried to remove the cores, then had to rip the stems off with pliers, so I could deflate them enough to remove the tires and replace the tubes.

After pulling the stems, that crap poured out all over me, the bike, and the floor...


----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 23, 2016)

That stuff is BAD NEWS


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 23, 2016)

do you want the real answer?
I've seen this before many times. what happens is these vendors sell tons of stuff, and list these items in their store. when they run out, rather than ending the listing, and relisting again when you get it back in, which is a hassle, they just bump the price up so no one buys it. then when they get more in the adjust it back down.


----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 24, 2016)

Yes as above and with a twist~ The sellers who post so many duplicates of everything, and in the mix of market priced items they'll post a ten dollar item for $3999.95 by 'mistake' and hopes someone buys it. Post enough of these oops ads and the odds go up someone desperate enough who misplaced their glasses will stumble in and press pay, hopeully missing a decimal point or two in the process.

N


----------



## olderthandirt (Dec 31, 2016)

this was carried by nasa to fix lunar rover flats was brought back hence most of the cost is for air freight


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 1, 2017)

I've used it IDK about 10+ years ago. was tired of airing up my Hornet every few months so stuck it in. It wasn't as if I really GAC about the tires and tube, nor the bike for that matter, I've had this guy long before I thought I'd 'collect anything anyway. Maybe it's rotted out the tube by now and stuck the tire to the rim, ruined the valve stem too,  IDK nor care.  Fricken messy slime all over the place, for the amount of work and mess,, never touch that junk again but, must say, to its credit,  it's held every since.


----------

